# MRC tech II 2500



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a couple of these that are bleeding a volt or two with the throttle control at zero. Any ideas on how to fix the issue? 
Also; I cannot see see exactly what type of screw heads are holding the case together. Looks to be to be security torx type. If so, anyone what size? #6, 8, 10? 

TIA
Scott


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

t10x3


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

A little search revealed very little. You could try contact cleaner on the throttle pots and replacing the caps (any bulging?). Most of the suggestions involved replacement with a newer unit! Especially if your not equipped to lift the legs of the caps to test them.


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Thank you Greg & Lemonhawk.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

a similar problem was reported on another forum and said cleaning the boards with alcohol helped. i think he removed solder flux that collected dirt and became partially conductive


----------

